# iMac g4 et Wifi ?



## G4lover (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous !

Alors malgré une recherche sur les forums macgé , je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à ma question... 

Je viens d'acheter un iMac G4 ( je précise que c'est mon 1er mac et que je n'y connait rien )  que je vais chercher/essayer demain , mais la fille à qui je l'achète ne s'y connait pas trop et sait juste que le procésseur fait 1 GHZ .  Elle m'a dit qu'il n'y a pas le wifi .

Donc j'ai plusieurs questions :
- Est t-il possible de mettre une carte Airport extreme facilement ? Si oui , comment ?
- Est ce que sur les imac g4 1GHZ c'est de l'usb 2.0   ?
- Comment faire pour savoir la ram que je dois mettre si je veux l'upgrader ( et ça sera probablement le cas ) ,    idem pour le disque dur( j'ai un maxtor 160 GO en 7200trs/mn qui ne me sert plus ) mais est ce qu'il sera compatible ?

Merci d'avance à tout les Mac users ...


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Oui sur le 1Ghz c'est de l'USB 2.0
Ce sera une AirPort Extreme.
160 Gb en IDE ?

15" ou 17" ?

RAM PC 2700 SDRAM.


----------



## G4lover (1 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oui sur le 1Ghz c'est de l'USB 2.0
> Ce sera une AirPort Extreme.
> 160 Gb en IDE ?
> 
> ...



Génial merci pour ta réponse rapide !!

Ah merde bonne question , je crois qu'il est en SATA   faut que je vérifie .

Pour l'airport extreme , j'ai cru comprendre que yavait plusieurs versions non ?  Et est ce que c'est facile à installer ?  Faut souder ou un truc du genre ?

c'est un 15"

Par exemple celle la : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Carte-WIFI-APPLE..._Informatique_ApplePeriph&hash=item335e825c70  elle est apparament pas compatible avec la version 1 GHZ  .


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Salut, il te faut celle ci -> http://enowy.com/blog/attach/1/6102983536.jpg

Et tu peux installer Mac OS X 10.5 (le maxi sur les power pc)

C'est ide sur les G4.

Le 17" est mieux, niveau confort d'écran.


----------



## G4lover (1 Juillet 2010)

Vaut mieu que je reste sur Tiger ou que je passe sur Leopard avec 1 GHZ  ?

Les avantages/désavantages entre les deux systèmes c'est quoi ?

Sinon oui j'aurais préféré un 17" ( meme un 20" haha ! ) , mais la l'occasion ne se présente pas tout le temps , un imac g4  en parfait état  pour 130 , à coté de chez moi...


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Le 20" est trop rare pour pouvoir négocier, et souvent les gens connaissent la côte.

Ben, reste sur Tiger, il est fluide.

(J'ai un 17" 800Mhz cf ma signature) et Tiger fonctionne bien dessus.


----------



## G4lover (1 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le 20" est trop rare pour pouvoir négocier, et souvent les gens connaissent la côte.
> 
> Ben, reste sur Tiger, il est fluide.
> 
> (J'ai un 17" 800Mhz cf ma signature) et Tiger fonctionne bien dessus.



N'empèche ils se vendent beaucoup plus cher que la cote Mac2sell ...  Dire qu'elle le vendait 250  à la base ..

Sinon une idée qui vient de me venir , étant donné que c'est de l'usb 2  , une clé wifi pourrait fonctionner non ?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

C'est super simple d'installer l'AirPort Extreme sur un iMac G4 !

http://macboostfr.free.fr/images/iMacG4-Etape5-1.jpg

250e pour le 15" 1Ghz, un peu cher ... 130&#8364; est un bon prix.

avec tu as bien les cd de reinstallation, le manuel, les haut parleurs, clavier et souris ?


----------



## G4lover (1 Juillet 2010)

Oui j'ai tout , elle me l'a reformaté et il est tout propre  .

Je pense que pour le modèle 1 GHZ c'est quand meme un bon prix , quand on voit les prix sur leboncoin ou ebay des 700 MHZ ...

Donc d'aprés cette vidéo , je peut aller jusqu'a 2 GO de ram ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W25M01JVpos&feature=related

En tout cas merci pour toutes tes réponses , c'est vraiment très gentil .


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Oui, 1 Gb en interne -> Lis ça -> http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191

Et 1 Gb (juste en face de la carte airport)

Ya pas de quoi  (Tu as un tournesol c'est des superbes machines) (je t'aurais répondu aussi si tu avais pas de tournesol hein ) tournesol = iMac G4


----------



## G4lover (1 Juillet 2010)

Ouais , j'ai carrément craqué pour le design de la machine .

Bon ben en espérant que le topic serve à quelqu'un d'autre qui recherche  aussi ces infos ^^ .

Salut !


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le design. 

++


----------



## richard-deux (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai donné mon iMac G4 5tiger) à ma soeur et le problème du Wifi s'est posé.
J'ai regardé pour acheter une carte Wifi compatible puis l'idée m'est venue de connecter l'iMac avec les plugs CPL de chez SFR (69 les 2) et cela fonctionne.

Avant d'acheter une carte Wifi pour ton iMac, regardes si tu n'as pas la possibilité de relier ton ordinateur via les plugs Cpl de ton FAI. 

C'est beaucoup moins cher et pas besoin de démonter l'ordinateur.


----------



## G4lover (2 Juillet 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai donné mon iMac G4 5tiger) à ma soeur et le problème du Wifi s'est posé.
> J'ai regardé pour acheter une carte Wifi compatible puis l'idée m'est venue de connecter l'iMac avec les plugs CPL de chez SFR (69 les 2) et cela fonctionne.
> ...



Je suis entrain de peser les pour et les contre, car un aiport extreme se trouve facilement pour 30  sur ebay et c'est facile à mettre ( et je devrais de toute façon ouvrir l'iMac pour rajouter de la ram , je veux le passer a 2 go de ram . )  Du coup ça me ferait des cables en moins sur l'imac ...

D'un autre coté , l'adaptateur CPL , tout le monde me dit que c'est très fiable au niveau de la connection internet donc ça peut le faire .. mais ça reste un peu " cher " dans mon budget , donc je vais y réfléchir , mais merci pour la proposition je n'y avais pas pensé !

L'avantage c'est que je pourrais aussi mettre mon PC en CPL. ( BOUUUUH UN PC  )


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Juillet 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai donné mon iMac G4 5tiger) à ma soeur et le problème du Wifi s'est posé.
> J'ai regardé pour acheter une carte Wifi compatible puis l'idée m'est venue de connecter l'iMac avec les plugs CPL de chez SFR (69 les 2) et cela fonctionne.
> ...



cela peut être une solution
moins cher,je ne pense pas une carte d occasse plus de 40
Demonter pas si dur que cela , et la machine ne risque rien (sauf a une ancienne epoque pour pascalformac , ben206stras confirmera je pense)
une cle wifi ce n est pas le top (bloc un usb et logitiel pas toujours a jours et connection qui saute)


----------



## G4lover (3 Juillet 2010)

Première impréssion ....  wow... ça en jette ! Tiger est hyper fluide , aucun lag , tout est super beau et agréable à utiliser...

Seulement , en attendant d'acheter l'airport extreme , j'ai voulu brancher une clé wifi type " sagem XG-760A " ( http://fesshop.0fees.net/images/wifi-sagem.jpg )  , mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour la configurer et ou je dois aller pour rentrer la clé WEP ..etc    Est ce que cette clé est compatible avec Mac os X  tiger 10.4.11.. ?

Help please .


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Juillet 2010)

elle est compatible
t a pas le logitiel d instal

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------

sinon essaye cela http://www.macadsl.com/telechargements/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------

Et la http://lgsagem.free.fr/drivers__wifi__pcmcia_et_usb.htm


----------



## G4lover (3 Juillet 2010)

Alors pour le premier lien , je l'ai installé , donc dans " Préférences "  j'ai un espèce d'utilitaire pour analyser les réseaux et tout , mais ya rien qui est détecté ...

Et pour le deuxième lien j'ai essayé de l'installer , j'ai redémarré et tout ..   mais rien n'apparait dans les préférences .  A moins qu'il faille procéder d'une autre façon ? ( Je précise que j'ai switché il y a tout juste 2 heures !  ) donc je ne connait pas encore OS X très bien .


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Juillet 2010)

Regarde dans preferences il y a un dossier correspondant( avec le nom wireless adaptator)http://xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=0267

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------

en cherchanthttp://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/configurer-la-cle-usb-sagem-xg-760n-sous-mac-osx-tiger-144825.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-sagem-xg-760n-sous-mac-osx-tiger-144825.html


----------



## G4lover (3 Juillet 2010)

Voila des screens aprés avoir installé le 1er lien











EDIT : Oui mais lui c'est pour le modèle " XG-760N"   or moi c'est le modèle " XG-760A " , et en plus sur ce lien ça mène a rien :/  ya rien sur l'installation de la clé .


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Juillet 2010)

debrancher la cle a "chaud" et la remettre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h34 ----------

http://www.bloghotel.org/Psyence/38856/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

http://www.osxfacile.com/reseau.html


----------



## G4lover (3 Juillet 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> debrancher la cle a "chaud" et la remettre
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h34 ----------
> 
> ...




Le mec parle du modèle " 760N " !   moi j'ai le 760 A !


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Juillet 2010)

G4lover a dit:


> Le mec parle du modèle " 760N " !   moi j'ai le 760 A !



OK desolé pour cette erreur
va dans reseau et regarde si ta cle est connecté
sinon c est ici que tu pourra la connectée


----------



## G4lover (3 Juillet 2010)

Bon j'y suis presque ! je poste de l'iMac la ^^,  donc j'ai installé les meme drivers que pour la "760N"  et en effet ça détecte ma neufbox et tout... mais je peut me connecter seulement depuis le hotspot " NeUf WIFI " avec mes accés internet ,  j'arrive pas à me connecter directement sur ma box car dans l'utilitaire ils demandent une clé WEP ( qui fait 26 caractères ) , mais moi c'est une clé WPA ( qui fait 20 caractères ) , et du coup je ne sais pas ou on peut régler  WEP/WPA ...

En tout cas pour le mac c 'est merveilleux ...  J'ai du mal à l'admettre , mais il tourne  mieu que mon pc qui vient d'etre formaté il y a 2 jours ...( core 2 duo 2,2ghz , 2 go de ram , et un western digital neuf 500go a 7200trs )


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Juillet 2010)

Je ne pense pas qu elle du wap

merveilleux pour l imac 
Il peut monter a 2G et avec disque dur recent a 7200tr ide ce sera une bombe
tiger c est bien ;leo c est d actualitée mais un poil lourd comme systeme pour 1ghz de proc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------




christophe2312 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu elle genere du wap


----------



## G4lover (3 Juillet 2010)

Alors quelqu'un a une idée ?  Comment faire pour que je puisse rentrer ma clé WPA et que je puisse etre synchronisé avec ma neufbox ?


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Juillet 2010)

Regarde sur ta cle , si il y a une inscription avec le numero wep
Si oui , impossible defaire fonctionner du wap, cle trop ancienne


----------



## G4lover (3 Juillet 2010)

Ok , bon ben vivement de reçevoir l'airport .   Merci pour ton  aide ! 


Je crois que je n'aurais pas du mettre les dernières versions de safari/iTunes/Firefox  parcequ'elles rament et sont gourmandes , quand je scroll une page ça lag un peu .. Je crois que j'ai parlé un peu vite en disant qu'il tournait mieu que mon pc haha !

Vivement le passage sur iMac récent !


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juillet 2010)

Un Mac PPC est bien moins performant que de l'Intel !

(Intel = 10x voire 20x de puissance en +)


----------



## G4lover (4 Juillet 2010)

Encore une question .. ( pas de rapport avec le wifi mais je veux pas recréer un topic exprés..)

Est ce que quelqu'un a une solution pour avoir une navigation " fluide " dans les pages internet sur un iMac 1 GHZ  ?  Enfait que ce soit dans safari ou firefox ( Safari 5 et firefox 3.6.6 ..  les dernières versions quoi ) , je trouve que c'est pas trés fluide quand je scroll les pages , donc si quelqu'un à une idée ?  du genre un navigateur plus léger et donc plus fluide , ou revenir à une version antérieure de ces navigateurs ( mais la c'est carrément impossible d'arriver a trouver les anciennes versions .. )

A moins que ça vienne du fait que je dois mettre à jour le driver de la carte vidéo ?   Sous windows avant que je mette a jour les drivers de ma carte graphique j'avais le meme problème de lag quand je scrollais les pages , puis aprés mise a jour , c'était tout fluide .


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juillet 2010)

Il ya pas de driver de MAJ de la carte vidéo. (La carte vidéo est integrée à la carte mère)

Chez moi Firefox fonctionne bien, mais il lui arrive de planter.


----------



## G4lover (4 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il ya pas de driver de MAJ de la carte vidéo. (La carte vidéo est integrée à la carte mère)
> 
> Chez moi Firefox fonctionne bien, mais il lui arrive de planter.



Ben moi ça fonctionne plutot bien , mais c'est juste une impréssion d'un manque de fluidité sur certaines pages .. ( peut etre que je suis trop exigeant )  chez toi ça donne quoi ?  Parcequ'en plus t'es sur un 800 MHZ ...  Je vais bientot reformater et réinstaller Tiger de toute façon   parceque les anciens propriétaires de l'imac ont laissé tout leurs trucs dessus donc je veux repartir avec tout propre ...

Donc à part ce détail , tout fonctionne au poil  c'est génial...  Je suis carrément fan de " la touche F9 "  qui permet de mettre en paralèle toutes ses fenètres , c'est vraiment super utile..


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juillet 2010)

Les processeurs Power PC sont carrément depassés (sauf p-être le G5 Quad Core 2.5Ghz)

Mais les G4 sont depassés. 

Chez moi ça tourne bien. Mais faut que je gonfle la memoire à 1Gb.


----------



## G4lover (4 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Les processeurs Power PC sont carrément depassés (sauf p-être le G5 Quad Core 2.5Ghz)
> 
> Mais les G4 sont depassés.
> 
> Chez moi ça tourne bien. Mais faut que je gonfle la memoire à 1Gb.



Certes... ça date !    Mais pour le moment c'était surtout pour mettre un pied dans le monde mac et voir si ça me plait .. ( et c'est le cas ! )  donc par soucis de finances  j'ai préféré partir sur un ancien modèle . 

Bon espérons qu'avec la réinstall ça règle le soucis .

EDIT :  Essai avec Netscape Navigator , et ça na rien à voir... la navigation est carrément plus agréable.


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Juillet 2010)

G4lover a dit:


> Certes... ça date !    Mais pour le moment c'était surtout pour mettre un pied dans le monde mac et voir si ça me plait .. ( et c'est le cas ! )  donc par soucis de finances  j'ai préféré partir sur un ancien modèle .
> 
> Bon espérons qu'avec la réinstall ça règle le soucis .
> 
> EDIT :  Essai avec Netscape Navigator , et ça na rien à voir... la navigation est carrément plus agréable.



Oui bien sur une reinstall reglera le soucis 

Si ta ram est de la ddr pc2700 , regarde dans la pomme en haut a gauche  " a propos de ce mac"
"plus d information" tu peux passer deja la ram " voyante"  à 1g , au lieu des 512 actuels cela soulagera ta machine 

Ps j ai aussi tiger sur mon emac et pas de soucis de fluidité sur safari


----------



## G4lover (4 Juillet 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Oui bien sur une reinstall reglera le soucis
> 
> Si ta ram est de la ddr pc2700 , regarde dans la pomme en haut a gauche  " a propos de ce mac"
> "plus d information" tu peux passer deja la ram " voyante"  à 1g , au lieu des 512 actuels cela soulagera ta machine
> ...



C'est de la pc2700 , je suis actuellement a 768mo et je peut meme passer a 2go ( ce que je vais faire très bientot ) , pour le disque dur  étant donné que c'est déjà un 7200trs  je sais pas si ça vaut vraiment le coup de le changer ...

Et ton emac fait quand meme 1,75 GHz  contrairement à mon petit 1GHz .  Mais le soucis vient pas de la j'pense ..

EDIT : Je suis passé à firefox  3.5.7 ( donc la version juste avant celle actuelle )  grace au site oldapps , le problème est réglé... tout va beaucoup mieu .


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Juillet 2010)

je sais pas trop si cela vienne  du processeur , je penses peut être ?, mais sache que nous avons la même carte graphique, une 32mo chez moi
Tiger n a besoin pas contrairement a leo de beaucoup de processeur , Tiger tournait a un époque très bien sur mon EX imac g3 a 500MHZ avec 1G de ram

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------

n a pas besoin contrairement a leo


----------



## G4lover (2 Août 2010)

Rebonjour à tous , bon je viens d'installer une carte airport extreme dans mon imac g4 , et elle est détectée tout va bien ...  Sauf que je ne sais pas configurer airport pour le synchroniser avec ma neufbox .. ( c'est une NB4 )   Comment faire ?


----------



## G4lover (3 Août 2010)

C'est bon ! j'avais juste mal branché l'airport ... quel idiot !


----------

